# 69200 vs 69210



## Knm5800 (Jul 30, 2014)

I know this topic has been discussed numerous times.  I have been trying to find something in writing that states 69200 is NOT for ear wax removal.  

The pediatrician I bill for insists on calling ear wax a "foreign body" and billing 69200.  The note will state foreign body, without describing the foreign body.

Any help with this one?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 4, 2014)

CPT 69200 is for a foreign body removal. Clearly WAX is not a foreign body. I have the 2014 ENT/Pulmonology Coding Companion that specifically says under 69200- For cerumen see 69210.

I will try to upload the page here. If not send me your email address and I will email it to you.


----------

